# Warriors suspend Jackson for conduct detrimental to team



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- The Golden State Warriors suspended Stephen Jackson for two exhibition games Saturday after the unhappy captain left the bench during an exhibition contest in Los Angeles.
> 
> The veteran swingman picked up five fouls and a technical in less than 10 minutes Friday night while playing against the Lakers at the Forum. After an apparently testy exchange with coach Don Nelson when Jackson's frustration was evident on the bench, Jackson went to the locker room and never returned.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/10/10/warriors.jackson.ap/index.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Players need to learn how to keep their cool.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

over/under christmas day for this guy getting traded? ill go under


----------

